# Panasonic announces the LUMIX GH5M2 as well as the development of the LUMIX GH6



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2021)

> The LUMIX GH5M2 features 4K 60p 4:2:0 10-bit video recording and wireless live streaming capability
> *Newark, NJ (May 25, 2021)* – Designed with video creators in mind, Panasonic is proud to introduce its newest digital mirrorless camera, the LUMIX GH5M2, featuring outstanding video performance for all film creators. The next high-performance product in the evolution of the GH5, the LUMIX GH5M2 achieves C4K[*1]/4K 60p 4:2:0 10-bit[*2] video recording and simultaneous output of 4:2:2 10-bit over HDMI during 4K 60p 4:2:0 10-bit internal recording. With the pre-installed V-Log L, it is easy to match the color tone with the footage recorded in V-Log of S1H/S1 and V-Log L of GH5/GH5S.
> The 20.3-megapixel Digital Live MOS Sensor with Anti-Reflective (A.R.) coating clearly captures details and drives the maximum performance of the lens. The image processor is also updated from that of the GH5 by adopting the latest Venus Engine that boasts high speed and performance.
> *1 Corresponding...



Continue reading...


----------



## bergstrom (May 25, 2021)

Have I just watched a company advertise a new product, with a message of don't buy, wait for the next one later in the year?


----------



## definedphotography (May 25, 2021)

Is basically a GH5 with a few tweaks. If they had put in a decent AF system, then I'm sure a good number of existing GH5 owners would "upgrade". As it is, I can't see many picking one up.

Even the GH6 looks a little underwhelming so far.


----------



## fasterquieter (May 25, 2021)

I sold my Panasonic gear because all my videos came out blurry. I loved the camera and lenses other than that. How can they still not have fixed this?


----------



## mbike999 (May 25, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> Have I just watched a company advertise a new product, with a message of don't buy, wait for the next one later in the year?


Honestly, it's a good move. They can utilize some of the old parts but upgrade the processor to provide new functionality, and still match the current model's price point. It's a workhorse for those who use it and see the value, and more options are always good.

For those who need/want/can afford the best of the best, they can also wait for that.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 26, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> Have I just watched a company advertise a new product, with a message of don't buy, wait for the next one later in the year?


I do not think they would mind that much whether you buy this camera now or wait and buy the more expensive one.
They are targeted at different sets of buyers.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2021)

In current situation that direct live streaming option is going to be useful to a lot of people who are teaching online classes.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 26, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> Have I just watched a company advertise a new product, with a message of don't buy, wait for the next one later in the year?



No, the GH5 and GH6 will have very different price points.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 26, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> In current situation that direct live streaming option is going to be useful to a lot of people who are teaching online classes.


I would have bought a $1000 WiFi battery grip for my R5 if it di video streaming like that.
It is good at what it does but it has a special use case that kind of wastes the potential it has.


----------



## melgross (May 26, 2021)

Isn’t this the Same Old Sensor? They can do whatever they want, but if it is, it’s almost 6 years old. They can just squeeze so much out of it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 26, 2021)

I do hope this spurs Canon to announce an R7


----------



## dwarven (May 27, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I do hope this spurs Canon to announce an R7



It has to be coming this year. Sony and Nikon both have new APS-C bodies coming soon. Also *pokes Olympus with stick*


----------



## preppyak (May 27, 2021)

fasterquieter said:


> I sold my Panasonic gear because all my videos came out blurry. I loved the camera and lenses other than that. How can they still not have fixed this?


Sounds like a problem with your work; I've had amazing results, significantly better than anything I was getting out of a Canon camera at that price point (the XXD series or even like a 7D).




melgross said:


> Isn’t this the Same Old Sensor? They can do whatever they want, but if it is, it’s almost 6 years old. They can just squeeze so much out of it.


Yeah, sounds like they managed to squeeze a little more dynamic range with some coatings, but, this is clearly merging available parts and supply lines to keep customers happy til a GH6 hits.

Im personally very excited for when the GH6 releases and the GH5II prices hit $1000 on the used market so I can grab a second body


----------



## padam (May 27, 2021)

A FF sensor with the capability of what they promise in a GH6 would be almost perfect for a hybrid camera.
5.7K 60p no crop, 4K 120p with a 1.4x crop (I assume), internal 10-bit, fast readout, great ISO and dynamic range and the stills resolution would be around 22 MP which is enough.

It would be better than an FX9 or a C500 Mark II (or maybe the C90) regarding the slow motion, and it would not have the low megapixel count of the A7SIII, so of course a camera like this is highly unlikely.


----------



## goldenhusky (May 27, 2021)

Same old contrast AF. I don't understand why Panasonic could not get out of that. The day the switch to PDAF they will be a serious competitor to other camera manufactureres IMO.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 27, 2021)

padam said:


> A FF sensor with the capability of what they promise in a GH6 would be almost perfect for a hybrid camera.
> 5.7K 60p no crop, 4K 120p with a 1.4x crop (I assume), internal 10-bit, fast readout, great ISO and dynamic range and the stills resolution would be around 22 MP which is enough.
> 
> It would be better than an FX9 or a C500 Mark II (or maybe the C90) regarding the slow motion, and it would not have the low megapixel count of the A7SIII, so of course a camera like this is highly unlikely.


You may be describing the R1 but we still do not know the MP count.


----------



## telemaque (May 27, 2021)

padam said:


> A FF sensor with the capability of what they promise in a GH6 would be almost perfect for a hybrid camera.
> 5.7K 60p no crop, 4K 120p with a 1.4x crop (I assume), internal 10-bit, fast readout, great ISO and dynamic range and the stills resolution would be around 22 MP which is enough.
> 
> It would be better than an FX9 or a C500 Mark II (or maybe the C90) regarding the slow motion, and it would not have the low megapixel count of the A7SIII, so of course a camera like this is highly unlikely.


They might offer what you say with a modification of the S5 software. 
When you see what is already available on the S5, this might be an option for them?





Knowledge Base | Florian Milz


Cinema and Photo Camera and Lens Knowledge Base. Lens Coverage Tool and other helpful Tools for Cinematographers and Camera Assistants.




brains.florianmilz.com


----------



## telemaque (May 27, 2021)

preppyak said:


> I've had amazing results, significantly better than anything I was getting out of a Canon camera at that price point (the XXD series or even like a 7D).



Like you I have a strong respect for Panasonic who pushed the idea of DSLR becoming a real camera. What Canon started with the 5D Mark II, Panasonic brought it further. And today part of the excellent bodies from Canon were influenced by the video quality of the GH series.

And let's type in Google: Lumix GH5 footage

What do you get on top of the list? The below video... and honnestly a very nice result and pleasing images.


----------



## padam (May 27, 2021)

telemaque said:


> They might offer what you say with a modification of the S5 software.
> When you see what is already available on the S5, this might be an option for them?
> 
> 
> ...


No, that sensor is yesterday's news. It has no FF 4K60P (only APS-C) no 4K120P of any kind and also much more rolling shutter.

The sensor in the R5 is more advanced compared to this one but FF 4K60P is line-skipped and the 4K120P is lower quality. 8K is not worth it for this.

Again, the main problem with a 6K camera like this is that it really starts to cannibalise higher-end cinema cameras while also being able to shoot good stills.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 27, 2021)

telemaque said:


> They might offer what you say with a modification of the S5 software.
> When you see what is already available on the S5, this might be an option for them?
> 
> 
> ...


S5 overheats while shooting 4K 60 FPS.
Even the larger and actively cooled S1H has a crop at 4K 60 FPS.


----------



## melgross (May 28, 2021)

preppyak said:


> Sounds like a problem with your work; I've had amazing results, significantly better than anything I was getting out of a Canon camera at that price point (the XXD series or even like a 7D).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can’t get more dynamic range with coatings. You can possibly get just a bit less flare, but that’s not the same thing.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (May 29, 2021)

Jared Polin had a good point: Why buy this camera, if you can get a full frame camera from Panasonic for the same price? Or could you use full frame lenses on it and get much more reach because of the higher crop? That would be interesting for bird photographers or plane spotters.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 29, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Jared Polin had a good point: Why buy this camera, if you can get a full frame camera from Panasonic for the same price? Or could you use full frame lenses on it and get much more reach because of the higher crop? That would be interesting for bird photographers or plane spotters.


Jared Polin hates crop sensors and DSLRs and thinks that they should always be cheaper even if they are better in every way.


----------



## melgross (May 29, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Jared Polin hates crop sensors and DSLRs and thinks that they should always be cheaper even if they are better in every way.


I agree with him, and they’re never better in every way. They aren’t even that much smaller and lighter any more.

give it up people, we’re never going to see more than a handful of true pro lenses on APS-C cameras. And reality shows that these old, obsolete 4:3 sensors can get lenses that may be better than they can use, and so what?

so if you mostly have to use FF lenses on a crop sensor, what’s the point? A few ounces of difference in the body weight? The FF camera is going to have higher resolution, possibly much higher, so you can crop, when you want to, and get pretty much the same magnification as you would have gotten with the crop sensor, plus FF resolution everywhere else.


----------



## fasterquieter (Jun 1, 2021)

preppyak said:


> Sounds like a problem with your work; I've had amazing results, significantly better than anything I was getting out of a Canon camera at that price point (the XXD series or even like a 7D).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video was blurry, as I relied on autofocus. My Panasonic would constantly lose focus on people's faces. Canon's DPAF fixed that for me. I have no interest in trying to focus manually. The actual quality of the footage from the Panasonic was great though.


----------

